# Salt in Water



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

I've heard in the past about adding a small amount of salt to aquarium water.
(yes even freshwater fish)....
I'm not sure if this is a good idea or not, some friends of mine believe by adding salt to the water - its stops your fish (drying out), I guess the salt reacts with the fish somehow causing the fish to secreet slime thus keeping it from drying out...
NOW my question , is this true in the case of a piranha and if so how much do you add.
I've heard about a teaspoon per UK gallon. any idea's...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think u only have to add salt if your P's have some sort of injury like fin nips and missing tail


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I use 1 table spoon per gallon in my feeder tank, but none in rbp's tank.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I have never use salt in my tank, but I heard you only add salt when your p's are seriouly injured.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i keep salt in my tank with 9 caribes your going to need it sooner or later :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I only use salt when I need to treat more severe injuries, infections or diseases (if useful) - I don't have salt in the water normally.
Fins nips really don't require the usage of salt - they will heal within two weeks anyways...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

does it have to be a certain type of salt??


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Seems I started a good topic, hehehhehe
Well I went to my local aquatics tonight - and he did loads of ph gh kh tests on my water - seems my ph a little high, anyways He was telling me about the use of salt in aquariums, this is the feedback i got

"Dont use normal table salt as its full of more chemicals and other additions i cant even spell let alone prenounce, 
The use of aquatic salts approx 1 teaspoon per uk gallon will make the healing process a little easier on the fish , also keeps the fish in the habbit of secreting mucas."

views would be most welcomed....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i use 1 tbs per 10 gals but only to treat fish with injuries or illness and i use aquarium salt but you can use normal salt also.
dixon


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

salt is supposed to be good for the fishs respiration, color, and it reduces stress according to the box of aquarium salt. Just check the box for directions since different brands of aquarium salt may differ.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

akio525 said:


> salt is supposed to be good for the fishs respiration, color, and it reduces stress according to the box of aquarium salt. Just check the box for directions since different brands of aquarium salt may differ.


Salt is Salt (assuming that we are talking about sodium chloride, NaCl)... It doesn't matter if its from aquarium salt, kosher salt, water softener salt, or table salt. The same dose applies. The only difference is some may be more dense than others (because of smaller grain size). That's why it's always better to administer by weight and not by the tsp/gallon or tbsp/gallon rule. Fortunately, salt does have a relatively high margin of error, but you CAN overdo it.

Yes, you can use table salt (iodized or uniodized, even with anti-caking agents). Iodine is a necessary trace mineral, though it can be toxic, your freshwater fish will die of high salinity before it will die of toxicity due to iodine or anti-caking agents.

As for the benefits of salt... Keep in mind that we are dealing with FRESHWATER fish that have done very well in nature for thousands of years without the aid of salt (ESPECIALLY at 1 tbsp/5 gallons or whatever hobbiests use as a preventative). Reserve the salt treatment for when you really need it... to treat parasitic, bacterial, fungal infections, nitrite poisoning, etc.


----------

